# Scalloping Saturday, which ramp should i use



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You can always go out of bayport in Hernando. No idle zones, run the channel all the way out and then head north and your golden. Might be less crowded if you get there early.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks, I'll look into that. 
Mike


----------



## Austin98 (Jan 19, 2017)

On busy weekends I always use the ramp at dockside Icecream rarely any people there and only about 5 minutes idiling before you get to the by where you can start heading out the river


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fort island
south to outside ozello area.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I went from Hernando Beach last Saturday...the channel is less than a mile south of Bayport. Got there early and came in at noon with parking still available. Good scalloping is kind of deep I thought where the more lush grass is, but it was my first time out and I'm glad I didn't have to fight crowds at the ramp


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My neighbor Cancelled his trip said they were all contaminated :-( !!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*FWC web site ...

UPDATE: *2017 scallop season postponed due to naturally occuring algae bloom. The harvest of clams and oysters has also been closed by the Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services and it is generally advised to not consume any shellfish, including pen shells, from the bay until these species are reopened. For more information, view the FWC New Release.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

noeettica said:


> *FWC web site ...
> 
> UPDATE: *2017 scallop season postponed due to naturally occuring algae bloom. The harvest of clams and oysters has also been closed by the Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services and it is generally advised to not consume any shellfish, including pen shells, from the bay until these species are reopened. For more information, view the FWC New Release.


That's only one county (Gulf) including St Joseph Bay near Panama City Beach and Apilachicola. Nowhere near Hernando or Citrus counties...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It's ALL the same water NO THANKS !!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i eat them raw !


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep, we made ceviche with some of ours.
Cooked the rest with bacon pieces, served with a steak.

Turned out great.
Thanks for the info everyone.
We launched from the ice cream shop.
The trip out wasn't bad, but Jim's boat has a hard time running under 40.
Full tuck on the motor and tabs all the way down just to stay up at the channel posted speed of 25.
Running on a pad can be difficult at slow speeds


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What's in the salad besides romaine? Apples? Radishes?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

No radishes, but that would have been good. 
Just some hot house cucumbers. 
Had sliced tomatoes with olive oil, salt and pepper on the side. 
Topped it with a balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, pink lady apples


----------



## Hoyt_Dow (Sep 1, 2012)

I love scallops! Let me know when you plan a trip.

The algae blooms are localized. The Gulf is a big place and they can't bloom everywhere at once.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

We went out of Crystal River and turned south for a coupe of miles. 
Boats were everywhere. 
The surface was choppy due to the winds, but the water was clear. 
Some of the grass looked to be 2 feet long. 
Had a 3-1/2' bonnethead shark come check me out. 
While i was in the boat having some water, a pair of nice cobia started following Jim around. They kept coming up within two feet and looking at the scallop bag. 
All in all, it was a ton of fun


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if you clean scallops on the water the cobias will come sniffin'.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, which ramp? Bayport or Ft.Island?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ft island


----------

